# Dreamweaver: Tabelle ganz an den rand



## ultrauser (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 
wie kann ich bei dreamweaver die tabelle ganz an den rnad machen. DIe Tabelle ist immer 10 px oder so von dem rnad entfernt.

ultrauser


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. Juli 2004)

Geh in die Quelltextansicht und ändere den <body>-Tag folgendermassen:
	
	
	



```
<body style="margin:0px; padding:0px;">
```


----------



## ultrauser (30. Juli 2004)

thx


----------



## Night Vision Worker (30. Juli 2004)

STRG + J für die Seiteneigenschaften

dann unter Linker Rand / Oberer Rand den gewünschten Abstand eintragen. In diesem Fall: "0"


----------



## Gumbo (30. Juli 2004)

Die Angabe einer Längeneinheit ist in diesem Falle sogar unnötig.


----------

